# Pct Advice/gyno



## Blessed08 (Jul 17, 2014)

Looking for some advice, new too the site. Im mid cycle of Test P and Mast. I have a mild case of gyno, currently am running armosain along with it just got some diff stuff from a better comp, the swelling is down seems to be starting to help. Looking for the best pct with this already occurring. Should i stack something with the armo for pct or what. I seem to be seeing alot of diff answers through forums.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 17, 2014)

Blessed08 said:


> Looking for some advice, new too the site. Im mid cycle of Test P and Mast. I have a mild case of gyno, currently am running armosain along with it just got some diff stuff from a better comp, the swelling is down seems to be starting to help. Looking for the best pct with this already occurring. Should i stack something with the armo for pct or what. I seem to be seeing alot of diff answers through forums.



Tamoxifen citrate (nolva) definitely. It can help if the gyno flare isn't extremely bad. Last resort id go with letro. 

But on another note, you should grab some nolva and clomid for pct anyway.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 17, 2014)

You should of had all this shit before u even started.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 17, 2014)

Yeah get some nolvadex it will help out a lot with everything you are describing. Honestly from what your running and the AI's you are on now you will be fine. Also nolvadex/ tamoxifen is cheap and works fast I personally always keep nolvadex on hand and is a miracle drug in some cases. I wish you luck bro!


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jul 17, 2014)

Also I am pretty surprised you are having problems with just prop and mast only cycle you may be gyno sensitive.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 17, 2014)

Where is your estrogen at? If you don't know then you need blood tests. Keeping estrogen in the lower end of the normal range should be your first line of defense - Aromasin, Arimidex, or letrozole - all will lower estrogen, given you don't have a bunk AI. Raloxifene and Nolvadex are the 2 SERMS that have been shown to work against gyno (prevention & shrinkage). Use either in conjunction with your aromatase inhibitor. 


Since you should already have Nolva and Clomid on hand for pct, just start the Nolva now. And again go get blood work done to make sure your your AI (in your case Aromasin) is working properly. 


And remember a little puffyness / itchyness is not gyno. It's probably just water and/or fat retention from high estrogen


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 17, 2014)

You've gotten some good responses OP. I hope they all help


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 17, 2014)

up your aromasin dose asap.  nolva would be what id be taking.  even while your still on, it will block breast tissue estrogen.


----------



## Blessed08 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks guys much apperciated..


----------



## Gt500face (Jul 17, 2014)

I agree with gymrat827. Up your aromasin. Letro last resort


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 18, 2014)

Okay boys this is my boy and I told him to join to get advice. I actually just became friends with him in real life. Lol. So ghey


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 18, 2014)

pretty easy pct ..clo nolva alittle aromasin and done


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 18, 2014)

do you have a lump or hard pea sized marble in there?  anything other than just being puffy?

If so, nolva or ralox asap.  nolva 20-40mg, ralox 30-60mg.

the serms are going to be far and away your best answer.  Letro is what i would use after you ve been on nolva/ralox for 4-12wks and you think the serm got the lump/puffyness or whatever it is in there as small as its going to get.

Than blast it with letro @ 2.5mg ED for maybe 20 days, than slowly taper down and off of it.


while on nolva/ralox you should be on 12.5mg stane EOD or .5mg dex EOD, also get a tad bit of caber/prami if you can and run a tiny tiny dose just in case any prolactin is causing this.

shit, B6 will even work to a degree.  

So

AI/serm/low low dose DA for as long as it takes, once you think it has gotten as good as it will with that combo.....blast letro and than taper down and off of it.


trust me bro, i have a lil gyno and fa king hate it.  how you think i know all this?  I have to do it every year or so.  



last, dont be friends with herm, all hes trying to do is get in your pants.


----------



## Blessed08 (Jul 18, 2014)

Theres a lump in there and its a horrible thing mentally. But i will def do that, ill start running my nolva with my stane, and work on getting the other. I had some letro i ran before the stane but i think the comp i got it from wasnt to reliable from what ive come to find out online researching reviews.


----------

